# First Try At A Lume Shot....



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

So I just played around with my camera which I have no Idea how to use and attempted to take some lume shots. A lot easier than I thought,

Using a nikon p90 and a cupbpard shelf I put on a timer 10sec using no tripod and got reasonable results I think..

It is cool to control/change with how much light you use,

*Glycine Incursore PVD*


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

And a few more.

*Raymond Weil Don Giovanni 9975-ST-00659*










*Ingersoll Automatic IN400*


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

86latour said:


> And a few more.
> 
> *Raymond Weil Don Giovanni 9975-ST-00659*
> 
> ...


Cool, the first shot works best for me, showing the features of the watch as well as that lovely lume glow


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The Raymond Weil shot is spot on, consider adding it to this thread.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheers David,

Will do.


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Not bad. Personally, I'd try and just get the watch and lume, the background is a little distracting, but other than that. The lume shows well


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

At low enough light levels, that background just won't go away. A small aperture might help.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm very much a rookie and don't currently own a tripod so these phtos are taken with the camera slimply sat on a shelf within a cupboard and set on a timer!

Being back in the office now, time is a luxury....

Maybe at the weekend I'll have another bash..and yes the 710 will ridicule me!


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

Does the Blue and Green work well for you ?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

image_doctor said:


> Does the Blue and Green work well for you ?


Huh? :dontgetit:


----------

